# notebook: DVD Laufwerk / LED leuchtet permanent



## mille (28. September 2007)

Hey,


mein Notebook verfügt über ein DVD Laufwerk, welches zur Zeit permanent leuchtet (Wie ein permanenter Zugriff). Selbst aufmachen und wieder schließen hilft nicht. Das Einlegen einer CD bringt auch nichts - die wird nicht mal gelesen.
Ich hatte das Problem schonmal, dann wars aber aufeinmal wieder behoben. Leider tritt das PRoblem jetzt wieder auf. Das ärgert mich, weil ich ja auch auf das Laufwerk angewiesen bin.
Wisst ihr, woher das Problem kommt? Ist das vielleicht einfach defekt? Wenn ja, warum ging es dann zwischen drin doch mal wieder?

Ich habe ein Toshiba Satellite M30X von 2004 ;-). Mein Betriebsystem ist Microsoft Windows Vista Business Edition.

Beste Grüße

millz


----------



## PC Heini (28. September 2007)

Grüss Dich

Durchaus möglich, dass ein Gerätedefekt vorliegt. War dieses Symptom auch, bevor Du Vista drauf hattest? Wenn ja, dann liegts wirklich am Laufwerk. Wenn nein, könnte es auch am Treiber liegen.


----------

